# Nothobranchius annectens Killifish



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

At our very first DRAS meeting last night, I picked up a seemingly rare killifish; Nothobranchius annectens (1 male and 3 females). On the bag was written the location: Kikale TAN 02/10. Now, Kikale is in the Republic of Congo, 2002 was the year they were discovered/collected but I can't figure out the 10 part. It's not the month, the krib had this information;

">N. annectens is the Notho we first collected in 1995 as N. sp.
 >Bagamoyo TAN 95/13 and of which we found two further populations in
>1997: N. sp. Somanga north TAN 97/34 and N. sp. Kitonga south TAN
>97/36. A few weeks ago we found two more populations in the Ruhoi

>River area, so at present we have the following populations of this
>species in the hobby:
> 
>N. annectens "Bagamoyo TAN 95/13"
>N. annectens "Somanga north TAN 97/34"
>N. annectens "Kitonga south TAN 97/36"

>N. annectens "Ruhoi River TAN 98/11" (Red)
>N. annectens "Ruhoi River TAN 98/12" (Red)"

I also don't know what the "TAN" part is all about -- Tanzania? A Google search didn't turn up a lot so if anyone has any further information, I'd love if you could share it! This is a stunning little fish!

Cheers,

Tabatha


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

odds are those have a very low temp and current req so dont put em in a community tank


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

They're in the 8g with 3 white clouds. I printed off a huge 150 page ebook on killies and did some reading on _Nothobranchius _in general_, _what area they come from, what the conditions are. It's very interesting!Especially since their eggs can be viable for up to 10 years, how cool is that?!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

My only suggestion is to see if you can find a Killies forum (I do believe there is a Killies Assn in the US) and post your question there.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

White clouds also appreciate cooler water so they should be fine as tank mates. I used endlers as dither fish to help the killes feel secure when I kept them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Tabatha, can you send me that ebook link?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.canadianfishforums.com/articles/files/keepingkillifish.pdf

Over 150 pages!!! Written by Tyrone Genade, enjoy!

p.s., signed up with 2 forums


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Have anyone ordered killifish eggs from aquabid.com or ebay.com? what are your order experience?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Learning the camera and managed to get a shot of this handsome devil, he loves posing for the camera and made my job easy.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

woah. that's a great looking fish.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

The females are considerably smaller.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

They are beautiful fish... just not that long lived for the most part.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> They are beautiful fish... just not that long lived for the most part.


Thankfully there's a seasoned breeder here in Durham so if I don't manage to get them to breed (and I really don't expect them to in my mixed tank), I'm able to find more.


----------

